# 2001 ford 250 super duty



## bruce household (May 20, 2001)

I own a lawn care service company and own a F-250 super duty. After mowing all day, I have the grass in the back of the bed and the back bumper is about dragging on the ground. The grass is level with the cab of the truck. IS THIS NORMAL? I bought this with the intention of carrying this type of load, is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

No problems here...then again I bought a Dodge so's not to have that problem...


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

I don't have that problem...I don't bag grass clippings. *Why would you bag that many clippings a day?* 

Seriously, does not sound normal to me, I have a 99 F250 SD and have had a pallet of fert while pulling my trailer and had a near level rig.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I dont know if you have a 4x4,but I do know that on the 4x4's there can be a 4" of 2" rear block under the leaf springs-the late ones now have 2" blocks,due to complaints of the truck being to high to tow 5th wheels with,Ford lowered the blocks to 2",now if your truck sits level,empty,the this is why-they never lower the front-so when you load it,it squats.See if you can get the 4" blocks,Im sure they have a set laying around,since they must have installed a bunch of lowering kits.This will raise your truck 2".F250's usually have plenty of spring for their rated payload.


----------



## bruce household (May 20, 2001)

I am heading down to the dealership now.my one buddy said they had to install another spring in is.I dont understand why they wouldn't tell you that at the dealership because it makes a big difference. thanks


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2001)

Bruce,

I would recommend exactly what John said. I have replaced my rear 2" blocks with 4" blocks also. Not because of what you described, but because I raised the front 3", then raised the rear 2" for a level look. 

As far as load carrying, I regularly carry 15-20 bags of Portland Cement(1400-1800lbs.)in the bed while towing my 9,800lb. skid steer trailer with 650lbs of tounge wieght. In fact, if you look at the pics. in my sig., you can see the truck loaded exactly as described above. It's only squating slightly with stock rear springs.

If your truck is not handling at least the published load wieght, I would have the dealer replace the rear springs because they are probably defective. I had my front springs replaced 3 mos. after I bought the truck because they were defective and produced a front end sag.

Hope that helps,

Greg


----------



## bruce household (May 20, 2001)

I went to the dealer and they said ford changed from a 4 inch block to a two inch block.Ford will not pay to switch this.Which led to a heated arguement,which then brought over the general manager.I told him if I put three yards of mulch in this truck,the back end is draging. he told me the next time I have a load in to bring it by,and if its draging like I said they would pay to have a set of springs installed.So the problem is not quite solved yet.I just can't believe a f250 super duty would be doing this.The reason for so much grass I use a walker ghs on most of my yards.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2001)

*'01 Super Duty*

Bruce....see if the dealership will install the 4" blocks rather than new springs. Do you have 4wd or 2wd? I have an '01 F-250 Super Duty 4wd with the snow plow and trailer tow packages (factory installed), so I get an auxillary spring in the rear. I have had more than 1 ton in it several times and have had a near level rig myself. Anyway, I would think that should be covered under warranty, they should do it regardless if they want your repeat business.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Bruce,I think your dealer should have a set of 4" blocks laying around.I cant believe they dont just put them on and be done with it to keep you happy,and coming back.On a new truck,this is a 15 minute job,in a shop,no big deal.I have seen several trucks around here with the 2" blocks,they all sqaut with any weight,since they sit level empty.


----------



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

Hello,

this all sounds very surprising to me for a ford to sag like that. One thing I have to ask, are you also pulling a trailer or is the truck sagging that bad with just a load in the back.

I got a chevy 2500HD last fall, and I can't believe how well it handles the heavy loads. I ran a few pallets of versa-lok wall block in it the other week, and it was just a little bit below level. Those are 3000# plus. 

I do have timbren load boosters also. If the dealer fix doesn't work, I would make a suggestion to go with the timbren's or maybe even air rides. 

I'm surprised a ford would do that. They are such heavy duty trucks. I was very close to buying one at the time I bought mine because I knew the old style chevy 2500 and 3500 really squatted with a heavy load in the back. They really souped up the new HD's though. 

I've seen f250 supers loaded up though and never seen them squat like you say yours does.

steveair


----------



## pcs (May 23, 2001)

My 350 does the same thing. I can't believe it.


----------

